# Wholesale Marine Distributor



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I work for a company who sells consumer electronics, GPS and other things. We buy whole sale and and sell them retail and on the internet. One of the wholesale houses we buy from is a Marine distributor. I am able to buy gps and bottom machines and many other things at cost and I would like to pass on the savings to my fellow PFF'ers. We can sell name brands like, Garmin, Raymarine, Lowrance and many many others. So if anyone is in the market for anything for their boat from GPS and Bottom machines to sounders and eperbs lit me know and maybe I can save you some money.

Name is Travis and the name of the Company is Electronic Outlet Stores. I am local and the company is based in NYC but can drop ship to anywhere.

Thanks

Travis


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I need a raymarine E-90 wide screen with closed aray 18 inch radar and radar cable.please get me a price and we will talk.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------

